# Photo Gallery: Audi's #BoldDesign Billboard in Times Square



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has begun its marketing rollout for the new A7 and New York is obviously a strong target market for this new model. Emphasizing the car's progressive design, Audi has taken over a * dynamic electronic billboard as the keystone to its Bold Design campaign and one that includes #bolddesign twitter posts live. * 

The interactive campaign is a bit of an interactive game or guide for people interested in bold design and interested in the A6. Within the theme, Audi highlights seven boldly designed items or locations in Manhattan including the * IAC Building where Audi presented the A7 last night. *

We shot photos of the sign as it appears in Times Square while in town for the 2011 New York Auto Show. Check out more photos via the link below.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

